# How Do You Stop A Rabbit From Scattering Feed?



## brentr (Nov 15, 2011)

I feed my rabbits using the J-type self feeders that hang on the side of the cage.  I have one rabbit that has developed the bad habit of wasting a lot of feed.  I can't tell if she uses her front paws or her head, but she scoops out a lot of pellets.

Anyone got any ideas for how to prevent/mitigate this?  I don't want to reduce her feed because she's pregnant and due inside of 2 weeks.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 15, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I feed my rabbits using the J-type self feeders that hang on the side of the cage.  I have one rabbit that has developed the bad habit of wasting a lot of feed.  I can't tell if she uses her front paws or her head, but she scoops out a lot of pellets.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for how to prevent/mitigate this?  I don't want to reduce her feed because she's pregnant and due inside of 2 weeks.


Im not sure about that type of feeder,but you could put a heavy dish in there or clamp it down  maybe ?


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 15, 2011)

IMO, if she is wasting it... She doesn't need it...


----------



## bluemini (Nov 16, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> IMO, if she is wasting it... She doesn't need it...


I agree,except sometimes mine dump the feed as soon as I put it in there unless I use something they cant tip  . 

  Maybe you could give less and see if that helps ?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 16, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> IMO, if she is wasting it... She doesn't need it...


X2


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 16, 2011)

What % protein are you feeding them? I've seen someone switch from 16% to 18% and it fixed this bad habit. Might give it a try.


----------



## Citylife (Nov 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> CCourson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto that!
My FW's get 1/2 c. per day per rabbit and that is it.  (a bit more when they are nursing)
I have one that will try to rip the bars down at times......  but if I feed her more she gets fat and
has smaller litters.  I keep it pretty strict.  Especially after culling to females yesterday.  They were both
fat fat!  I was not happy with myself.  But, we all have our learning curve.
Good luck to you


----------



## brentr (Nov 16, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> brentr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is not tipping over the feeder; it is attached to the cage.  She is scooping out feed, either with her head or paws.  

In semi-related news, she kindled today!  Three kits, first litter.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 16, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id give her less and see if it helped but thats just me .


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your first litter of 3 kits.  Hope all is well.  

Please post photos of the popples!  Can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## adorable (Nov 17, 2011)

What i do..... Take the j feeder out and put a wire in the middle where she takes her food out. She can still eat but it will stop the food from flying everywhere. 
You have to drill a small hole on each side to put the wire in . Let me know if that helps you.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 17, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> I feed my rabbits using the J-type self feeders that hang on the side of the cage.  I have one rabbit that has developed the bad habit of wasting a lot of feed.  I can't tell if she uses her front paws or her head, but she scoops out a lot of pellets.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for how to prevent/mitigate this?  I don't want to reduce her feed because she's pregnant and due inside of 2 weeks.


Get a small piece of 1 x 2 cage wire and put it in the feeder. You may have to bend the ends so that it sits in there with the top near the top of the feeder cup. It will keep her from scrabbling.

Shannon


----------



## secuono (Nov 17, 2011)

If she didn't have kits, I would of definitely added less in general. Start with just enough that she will eat and slowly add more. If she dumps any out, give her the bare minimum again. 
But now, add a wire or something in there that blocks most of the food from just plowing into it. Just like a dog bowl w/the rock in the middle to slow them.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep...I just place a strip of chicken wire over the feeder opening, making sure all sharp edges are bent down and tucked underneath.  They can still reach their little noses into the feed but can't shovel or dig it out.  You might also not fill up the whole feeder but just feed what they would eat in a day.


----------



## hoodat (Nov 26, 2011)

First check your pellets to see that they smell fresh. They often do that with stale feed that has lost its taste. They're looking for fresh feed. Sometimes they are just doing it out of boredom. Giving them a few toys such as blocks of white wood to play with may help. I find that if I let them get hungry and give them just what they can immediately eat, doing that several times a day you can break them of the habit.


----------



## doubled (Nov 26, 2011)

Several of my Does, though not every time, will start scattering their food about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks before they kindle, after they kindle they stop, don't know why haven't figured it out in all the years I have raised rabbits. I will say that I started to limit how much they get to the point that they meet me at the feeder when I come in and it seems to have greatly reduced scattering from happening.


----------



## lexibot (Oct 27, 2012)

From personal experience...

Last year i had this  issue, a mom will teach her kits this. My first thought was to get rid of the animal. This year a change of the brand of food stopped it.


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've see where people fasten a wire over the mouth of the feed tray of the J feeders...that still allows them to eat, but they can't get their whole paw or head in there to scoop it out.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 27, 2013)

My rabbit used to dump feed all the time, and water. I bought heavier dishes and some chew toys, and he doesn't do it at all now.


----------



## Petty (Mar 19, 2014)

Consider using a deeper feeder.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the kits!

My rabbit does the same thing with her feed, and she is pregnant as well!


----------

